# Original Aurora Vampirella Finished



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Original Aurora Monster Scenes Vampirella Finished*

Just finished Aurora Vampirella and like to here what ya think?Dont worry aint pulling these pics.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She looks hot Dan!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
She looks nicely detailed. 

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris for the complimentsAlso the extra leggs that comes with the vampi allow her to sit on the Giant Insect.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Chris....very HOT... er I mean Detailed, Great paint up as usual I'd like to see her sitting on the insect, did you glue her together or is she still interchangable?
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice work (on all three kits in the picture!) and I'm glad to see that that is a matching pair of legs for Vampirella. A few days ago I posted on another thread that I had a Vampirella with non-matching legs and that she strood at an angle. But my kit has these same two legs and arms, so I don't need to keep looking for the 'correct leg'. Great!.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Mcdee,Cro-Magnon Man for the comliments.Mcdee she is still movable and can change here leggs.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Great Job as always Wolfie!! Always wanted that as a kid but Mom wouldn,t allow such a thing...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks The-Nightsky for the compliments.If your looking to get one there's two on ebay right now up for bidding.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job Wolfie, does the bat come with her ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Nice job Wolfie, does the bat come with her ?


Thanks Dabbler for the compliments and yes the Bat does come with her and usually is the one thing that is missing from the kit too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job Danny!
It's too bad that they won't re-issue this one. Yes...she has "butter-face" but so what! I'm sure someone can make a resin replacement head that would resemble the box art. Now that would be cool!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob :thumbsup:and that would be nice if someone did reissue her again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't think she's Mr. Spock's type but GREAT WORK! She looks so hot I'm surprised the styrene doesn't melt.

Heck, I'd let her bite me! The flesh tones are perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

After further inspection after seeing your build-up...I went on a hunt to find the missing pieces and guess what? I found the missing bat and i have a resin replica base for her so I now have a complete Vampirella!
Guess I need to get this one built ASAP!

MMM


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice paint job:thumbsup:
What happend to the parts pit pics?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks PerfesserCoffee,gaz91 for the compliments and Bob glad ya found that bat now get to building her up.Gaz91 cant really say why the pics were pulled but give it some time and they'll be back up again


----------

